# My Current Carpentry Set Up



## CJ21 (Aug 11, 2007)

Here is my current list of tools I own and use for carpentry projects, I am wondering do I have what I need and is there anything I could use.

Skil 5400-01-RT 7-1/4-Inch Circular Saw I might need to upgrade this one its on only 12 amp
Freud FJ85K 6 Amp Top Handle Jig Saw
Hitachi C10FCE2 10-Inch Compound Miter Saw
Hitachi DS12DVF3 12V 3/8” Driver Drill Kit with Flashlight (Reconditioned)
Bostitch CAP1516 Trim Air 8 Amp 1-1/2-Horsepower 1.6-Gallon Oil-Free CAmper-Shaped Compressor
DeWalt D51256 Factory Reconditioned 16-Gauge Finish Nailer 
Factory-Reconditioned Bostitch U/BT200K-2 5/8-Inch to 2-Inch 18 Gauge Brad Nailer 
12oz Stiletto Remolder Framing Hammer
lots of hand tools, pry bar ,25 foot tape, knife, Dewalt nail apron, chalk box, speed square and a framing square.
Looking at getting a Hitachi NR90GR Round Head 2-inch to 3-1/2-inch Cordless Gas Framing Nailer, Stabila 37816 48-Inch and 16-Inch Aluminum Box Beam Level Set, and a Hitachi CR13V 10 Amp Reciprocating Saw. I think I will be set then.


----------



## PA woodbutcher (Mar 29, 2007)

Chisels...both beaters and good ones.
Straight edges and clamps
router.....you'll be amazed at how often you use one once you have it.

You will pick up what you need over the years. As many guys here can attest, you never have everything you want, but if your a carpenter you can get by with what you have.

I have an easy $40,000 spent in tools and have spent $1,500 in tools already this year

When buying a tool, the first criteria it has to meet is to allow me to do a better job...Second save me time, meaning it makes me money.


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

Keep your eyes out for a router--I like the Porter Cable fixed base ones--Plunge routers are more difficult to adjust and are seldom needed.

These allow you to finish edges on stairs,deck boards.make perfect 'impossible' cuts in flooring---
create transition strips for flooring--trim cabinet face frames--the more you learn the more often you will use it.---Mike--


----------



## s. donato (Jan 23, 2008)

don't bother with the hitachi sawzall get the makita with AVT that thing is an animal.

i have that hitachi gas nailer and its not bad but isn't perfect you may want to get a better compressor and an air framer.

your on your way to becoming a tool-a-holic like the rest of us ;-)


----------



## CJ21 (Aug 11, 2007)

I have a Hitachi Fixed Base Router, I forgot to put it in the list. :thumbup:


----------



## MAD Renovations (Nov 18, 2007)

What type of carpentry are you doing? I use alot more tools when building cabinets than when installing base. Here are a few tools not on your list......

Sanders (palmer, hand, belt)
Multimaster (this is a can't live without tool)
planes (hand and power)
lots of clamps


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

I see some power tools on that list. Do you also have a generator, or has Alabama been put on the grid?:jester: 

You can go out and spend a ton of $$ on tools without really getting what you need. I would say you have what it takes to get started. A few levels should be on your priority shopping list, but other than that, I would say buy as you go. Without knowing exactly what you will be doing, it's hard to come up with a list. Ask your employer for a list of what to bring to work. Look a few days into the future at what you expect you will be doing and plan ahead. 

Focus on quality over quantity. When I started out, I bought a whole bunch of stuff that I either never use, or by the time I did need it, it was obsolete.


----------



## CJ21 (Aug 11, 2007)

I mostly home repair projects around the house, I also build cabinets but thats a hold another subject.


----------



## CJ21 (Aug 11, 2007)

I dont have a generator


----------



## carp.780 (Jan 2, 2010)

if you get a reciprocating saw, you should go big with bosch or makita, or get a standard milwaukee sawzall. also, if you're doing home repairs and remodels I'd recommend a fein multimaster.


----------



## Cache (Sep 18, 2007)

If you are doing ANY finish work you'll need a table saw. I have the Bosch with the rolling stand that is nice for moving around, but it is heavy and doesn't stow as easily as the Dewalt. Also the Dewalt comes with a riving knife. You can get by without a table saw but your quality of work will increase once you get one.

You really need a router. I would really suggest the Triton 2 1/4hp. Lots of guys will preach fixed base routers all day long. Trust me, I have both and do a lot of rough and finish work including cabinets and custom millwork. If I could only choose one router it would be the Triton. A good router table will speed things up for you too down the road.

Also, you can never have too many clamps of all sorts. I like Bessey.

If I could recommend a tool setup for someone just starting out it would be:

Hitachi 10" Sliding Compound Miter
Dewalt Contractors Table Saw
Hitachi Framing Nailer
Hitachi compressor
Senco Cordless Finish Nailer
Pin Nailer
10 Piece Makita 18V Cordless Set
Adjustable Speed Square
Quality 48" and 24" Level
Triton Router
Kreg Router Table
Bessey Clamp Set
Good set of quality hand tools
2 or 3 little giant ladders
3/8" polyurethane hoses
10 gauge extension cords
Worm drive circular saw
Basic set of chisels and nice set of chisels

The rest changes depending on whether you are doing a lot of finish carpentry, but that setup will get you by for a lot of field work.


----------



## Cache (Sep 18, 2007)

PA woodbutcher said:


> Chisels...both beaters and good ones.
> Straight edges and clamps
> router.....you'll be amazed at how often you use one once you have it.
> 
> ...


Ditto. I'm 4,000 into tools this year. $6,000 last year and about the same the year before. I keep thinking I'm almost there, until I take on some high-end custom job that requires a tool that I don't have. Then I build the tool purchase into the bid. Most stuff now is shop equipment though. Just got a Woodmaster 718. That is a sick machine. There are few carpenters in the area who can offer trim packages like I can now and I'm making profit on the materials and the install.:thumbup:


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Put a few more nail/staple guns on that list. :thumbsup:

My theory is, buy it when you need it, so it can start paying for itself.

When I was doing kitchen cabinet installs, I always had a drill for every bit I needed. I hate changing bits 3 times to screw faceframes together.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

loneframer said:


> Put a few more nail/staple guns on that list. :thumbsup:
> 
> My theory is, buy it when you need it, so it can start paying for itself.
> 
> When I was doing kitchen cabinet installs, I always had a drill for every bit I needed. I hate changing bits 3 times to screw faceframes together.


Now I know who to call when I need something nailed :laughing: Nice collection Lone :thumbsup:


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

...The Bosch 4100 comes with a riving knife...I have the 4100 with folding stand and it is a GREAT table saw if it is going to be the only table saw you will have for a while. 

I would also suggest the Bosch Colt Trim router with variable speed...I use mine all the time....it stays in the truck and has enough power to handle quite a bit.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

Two of these guys are a MUST. I use them for both my miter saw station and table saw. Two are nice to have b/c you can put them to the left and right of the miter saw, or when ripping sheet goods you can place the two off the rear of the table saw to catch both off cuts....

Some people have problems with snapping the height adjustment handle off....I am not sure how in the hell they do this, you only need to snug it, not crank down on it.









http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs...-D25X-_-100618242&locStoreNum=953&marketID=15

DO NOT GET THE ROLLER KIND. THEY ARE JUNK and if you don't have the rollers perfectly perpindicular to the direction you want to push or pull it will track the material to the side which is VERY annoying...


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

lol, i cant get over how many different threads that pic of your gun collection is in loneframer

my collection

2 toolbelts, 1 leather for trim and framing- 1 cordura component belt for decks, siding, general carpentry (holds more fasteners and tools

milwaukee tilt lok circ saw
makita recip
dewalt jigsaw (want the bosch though)
ridgid 18 volt lith ion hammer drill
bosch 12 volt + 18 volt impact drivers
porter cable pancake compressor and hitachi twin tank oiled compressor
bosch 12" dual compound mitre saw on ryobi stand
bosch 4100 table saw on older folding stand
makita laminate trimmer with roughly 30 bits
bosch, paslode and porter cable 18 gauge 2" nailers
porter cable 16 gauge nailer
ridgid 23 gauge micro pinner
ridgid 3/8 corded drill
makita orbital sander
craftman 1/3 sheet sander
6 different color chalk lines
16ft and 25ft fatmax tapes
fatmax 4ft level, fatmax extreme 2ft, mastercraft 72" level
various wrecking bars, 
estwing 22 oz, stiletto 14 oz, lee valley japanese hammer
1 chev colorado tool box on wheels

soon to be adding a bosch or hitachi framing nailer
ridgid router with both bases
oscilating tool.... brand to be determined on state of bank account
roll around shop cart which stows finish gear or mini scaffold as used by basswood


----------



## sancho (Apr 3, 2010)

I gotta whole lotta stuff and getting more every week.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

woodworkbykirk said:


> lol, i cant get over how many different threads that pic of your gun collection is in loneframer
> 
> my collection
> 
> ...


 

You seem to like Bosch and I would stick with it. Taunton Reviewed dual base router kits and the Bosch came out on top.... For the same money I would choose the Bosch routers over the Ridgid... All while saying this and owning a tri-base Craftsman Professional router kit that I absolutly love....the D-Handel is my main base, the fixed base is in the router table and the plunge base is great for arcs and flutes....altho I got my Craftsman set on sale for a good price...and they are nothing like the old crappy ones...


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

i am planning on sticking to bosch for most my gear. my orbital sander is getting old so it will be replaced with the orbital and 1/4 sheet sander set thats available for $90

might upgrade to the colt as well, more versatile. a friend has the same makita and the bosch, he was able to mount the colt to a home made table and made a radius jig for it as well. cant do it with the plastic base the makita has

the only issue ive had with the stuff i have right now is with my back after carrying the table saw and chop saw


----------

